# TT Rear Middle/High level brake light replacement?



## Barrons (Jul 10, 2015)

Hello,

a few of the LED bulbs have gone on my rear middle brake light that is below the spoiler on the TT. can you replace the bulbs or is it a whole new unit?

thanks
Dan


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

whole new unit, there is a campaign and certain cars are covered, if you do a search you will find the campaign reference number, sorry cant remember it. It is a sealed unit but water ingress takes out the bulbs on both the affected cars and the non affected ones  from memory audi are charging between 140 to 180 to replace it, to buy the light is about 40 and there is instructions on here how to change it.

My car wasn't covered by the campaign but after kicking up a fuss I got mine changed foc so maybe worth giving it a shot. Was the principal of it as its clearly a defective part, they should all be covered by the campaign but that's audi for you


----------



## Tim burrows (Feb 22, 2014)

94f9 is the workshop campain number that applies to 2009 2010 cars,Ridgeway Audi did our 2011 tt after we spoke to a very nice man at the Goodwood festival of speed,we were fobbed off by dealer and customer I DONT CARE at MK at first,the bill would have been £185 so good result, they said it was a good will gesture and bulbs do fail?had I picked it up I would have told them they are LEDs and in a house they should last 20000 hours but probably weren't designed to be used under water in a leaky light that's outside,still can't complain we had very good service from them


----------



## Pooley136 (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi 
I'm a newby with an audi TT s-line Quattro on an 11 plate and are looking for instruction / help to advise on how to change the 3rd brake light within my rear spoiler...?
Can anyone post a link or destructions!!
Thanks
Pooley136


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

As others found, my 2012 roadster had three LEDs fail. Dealer quoted £140 plus fitting to replace. I had a few mails and calls with Audi CS and then the dealer called to advise they would replace FOC as a goodwill guesture, as I bought the car there and they've done all the servicing.

Both Audi and dealer told me not seen this before, despite a few long chains on here with many people having issue and majority getting goodwill gestures after initial offer to replace for £££££££

Good luck


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

My 2011 Facelift TT is affected by this problem but both my local Audi dealers will not honour the 94F9 campaign saying my car is not affected.
I have wrote an email to Audi Customer services to see what they say


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

This still seems to be an ongoing problem, I had the unit replaced FOC under the workshop campaign a couple of years ago but it's failed again...full of water, just like before!...but this time I've had to pay for it. I contacted Audi customer services and they said the replacement part only has 12 months warranty so no help from them and to try dealer for 'goodwill', but a 'no' from them too...not very impressed!

Regards
Ross


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

I hate audi's attitude about these high level brake lights, a search on the forum alone shows hundreds of cars have been affected over the years yet they don't do a full recall. In your letter to audi cs you could send multiple links to the different threads. To be honest audi cs seem a bit of a joke nowadays, like they have very little clout or generally just don't care and all you get is lip service.

Anyway that's my morning moan over  for anyone wanting to buy the part and change there own this link/pdf from wja is the best I found previously:

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=299385&p=2404789&hilit=led+brake+light#p2404789


----------



## Tim burrows (Feb 22, 2014)

I'd try emailing the head of Audi UK and ask him (if he thinks it's acceptable for a light that's out side the car not to be waterproof) if his answer is yes he's a twat,if no them when is he going to mend it?


----------



## PHutch333 (Mar 6, 2017)

How are others getting on with this? My 61 plate got the dreaded 'third brake light defective' dash warning the other day, and it appears a couple of the LED's are out.

I've tweeted Audi UK but haven't heard back yet.

Tempted to get an indi such as Midlands VW to replace it, don't want to pay ££££ to Audi for such a small job.


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

when I had mine replaced at a vag indie, it was £40+vat for the light and 1/2 hours labour. You might as well just get it done yourself.


----------



## PHutch333 (Mar 6, 2017)

so Audi have confirmed my car isn't covered by the campaign, so looks like I will be going to a local indie to get this sorted!

Ash - that isn't a bad price really and far cheaper than Audi.


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

Mmm Not even checked mine. Guess I'd better have a look and join in the fun


----------



## PHutch333 (Mar 6, 2017)

andys_tts said:


> Mmm Not even checked mine. Guess I'd better have a look and join in the fun


You should get a warning light on the dash the first time it happens (at least I did), haven't had it since but have checked the light and a few are definitely still out.


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

Around £45 new from a Audi dealer on eBay. Not a difficult job to do and worth doing yourself!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

PHutch333 said:


> andys_tts said:
> 
> 
> > Mmm Not even checked mine. Guess I'd better have a look and join in the fun
> ...


If only a few of the leds fail then nothing warning you (at least not on my car)


----------

